# Caro-Cola Palmerton PA



## houseman (Jul 5, 2018)

Here's a cool local bottle I just got at MY OWN yard sale.
We have a yard sale every couple years and I always put out a few bottles. I always sell some of the bottles, but I'm really hoping to strike up a conversation with someone or, better yet, have someone offer me some bottles. This year a lady stopped by and looked at the Palmerton soda bottles I had out on the table. She said they were really cool and then told me that she had found a Palmerton bottle "like these" among her mother's things and she didn't know what to do with it. She's had it in her car for months! 
There are numerous different Coca Cola Bottling Co bottles from Palmerton, and I assumed that's what she had. She tried to describe it to me and she actually did say "Caro Cola," but I hadn't ever heard of that so it didn't click. I still figured it was a Coca Cola Bottling bottle. We talked about it for a minute or two and she told me I could have it if I want it. I said "sure, I'd love it. Thanks!" and then she walked off with her kids to check out some other yard sales. 
I've gotten that far at my yard sales before...people have told me they have bottles they want to show me/sell me, but then they leave and never come back. After a few hours I assumed this lady wasn't coming back either. We had packed up the yard sale and cleaned up when my daughter came in the house and handed me this bottle. She said "that lady you were talking to about the bottle came back and gave this to you." 
When I looked at the bottle I was surprised to see that it is NOT a Coca Cola Bottling Co bottle. It is in fact a Caro-Cola, PROPERTY OF CARO-COLA CO., PALMERTON, PA. I'm thrilled with it! I never knew this existed in Palmerton and I've obviously never seen another one. A quick internet search has shown me bottles from other towns, but none from Palmerton. I don't know who the bottler was.
This is an early-ish machine-made crown top, aqua, crude with lines and swirls in the glass, and very clean!
I don't know who that lady is, but I sure do appreciate her!!

Has anyone else ever seen one of these from Palmerton? Does anyone know if there is a list of the different towns where Caro-Cola was bottled?


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 5, 2018)

*Caro-Cola*

Very nice bottle, never heard of Caro-Cola before. Looks like the soda was possibly franchised out of Charleston, South Carolina.
Maybe that's were the Caro comes from? Caro lina - Cola?


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 5, 2018)

Never seen one of these yet. Very cool. Cool advertisement you found bottle-bud!


----------

